# netty - messageReceived



## ChimpyNuts (9. Jan 2011)

Hallo,

ich bin noch relativ neu was Java-Programmierung angeht. Also bitte nicht gleich mit Steinen auf mich werfen 

Ich versuche für mein Android-Tablet (und nur für MEINS.. soll also nich verkauft werden oder so) eine App zu erstellen die mit einem Server über Telnet kommuniziert. Dafür hab ich mich für die netty-Bibliotheken entschieden und hab dieses Beispiel hier verwendet und angepasst (nur den Client-Teil).

Klappt soweit auch ganz gut. Verbindung wird aufgebaut. Bei "klick" auf nen Button wird ne Nachricht an den Server geschickt. Server antwortet. Die Antwort wird über System.out.println über den Debugger ausgegeben.

Da mir die Ausgabe auf der Konsole bei nem Tablet allerdings nich wirklich viel bringt würde ich die Antwort gern in ner "TextView" (so heißen die Text-Felder im Android-SDK) ausgeben lassen.

Die messageReceived-Funktion befindet sich in der "TelnetClientHandler.java". Von dieser aus kann ich jedoch nicht auf das ganze UI-Zeugs oder auf ne Methode in der Hauptklasse zugreifen.

Wie krieg ich jetzt die Antworten vom Server irgendwie auf meinem Display dargestellt?

Danke schonmal im voraus


----------



## ChimpyNuts (10. Jan 2011)

Hmmm... Keiner ne Idee?


----------



## Chéfkóch (12. Jan 2011)

Warum übergibst du nicht einfach der Klasse TelnetClientHandler eine Referenz auf die Klasse, welche die GUI-Komponenten beinhaltet?

Der Methode messageReceived nach hört sich das nach einem Event-basierten Aufruf an.
Sollte das der Fall wäre es meiner Meinung nach besser, wenn du in der GUI-Klasse das entsprechende Interface implementierst.

Ein wenig Code wäre evlt. auch hilfreich


----------

